# TIMESTORM - action adventure, time travel, history & romance



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I would like to introduce *TimeStorm*, an epic novel of action, adventure, time travel, history, romance, duty, honour and revenge (with apologies to any missed genres and themes).

A 1795 British convict ship en route to Australia survives a strange storm and limps into Sydney, where the convicts rebel and escape. But the year is now 2017...



Links to the other Kindle sites around the world are at my author site and the Elsewhen Press book page below.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, Ann.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I was very happy to receive these two 5 star reviews, one on Amazon and the other on an Australian book review site.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2RTOU2HX8IL44/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

"_I'd heartily recommend this book to those who already like time travel type stories, or those who like stories along the Hornblower lines, or just those who like a fast moving, well structured and thought out story_."

http://throwthebook.org/timestorm-by-steve-harrison.php

_"...one of the neatest time-travel packages I've read in a long time."

****

_TimeStorm is a thrilling story of adventure, time travel, history, romance, duty, honor and revenge.

A 1795 British convict ship en route to Australia survives a strange storm and limps into Sydney, where the convicts rebel and escape. But the year is now 2017...


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I had this nice feature appear about the book this week: http://sydneygenreads.com/2015/02/14/sunday-spotlight-authors-on-show-steve-harrison/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Some great new reviews coming in lately, so I've revamped my review page: https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/reviews/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's an article about the background of TimeStorm

http://upcoming4.me/news/book-news/the-story-behind-timestorm-by-steve-harrison


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Terrific new 5 star review of TimeStorm:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2CZT6S2EQFGOI/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Great to see TimeStorm among an illustrious list of submissions for this year's Arthur C Clarke Awards!

http://sci-fi-london.com/news/books/2015/03/arthur-c-clarke-award-submissions-list


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

umm interesting concept. thanks for  the post and keep up the good writing...


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, Shane.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I was very happy to be interviewed by talented Canadian writer, Tanya Reimer, for her blog:

http://tanyareimer.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

My latest interview at Spirit Writer: http://spiritwriter.com.au/blog/2015/04/15/an-interview-with-steve-harrison/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

A lovely new 5 star review on Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3OLTJY50UWJZE/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm/?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Great new review of Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1174983753?book_show_action=true&page=1


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

A new interview, this time with the fabulous Debbie Behan

http://www.debbiebehan.com/writers-whispers-steven-harrison/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's my new promotion for the novel, inviting photos from readers around the world.
#worldtimestorm

https://www.facebook.com/worldtimestorm?ref=bookmarks


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

My 10th Goodreads review and it's a 5 star beauty!

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1124782226?book_show_action=false&from_review_page=1


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

TimeStorm hit a category #1 this week for the first time on Amazon Australia!

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Time Travel 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Fantastic new 5 star review on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1PHBEVUA6U5XH/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Another great 5 star Amazon review!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3IXQKZS4HO55R/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Fantastic new review by author, Robert Southworth on The Review

http://www.thereview2014.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/robert-reviews-time-storm.html


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Free copy of TimeStorm is up for grabs - 1 day only - at:

http://laurendawes.blogspot.com.au/2015/08/australian-author-month-steve-harrison.html


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

A Goodreads giveaway for my time travel, historical adventure novel, TimeStorm, just went live offering autographed copies for 3 lucky winners worldwide. Good luck to any entrants!

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/155506-timestorm

_A 1795 British convict ship en route to Australia miraculously survives a strange storm and limps into Sydney, where the convicts rebel and escape. But the year is now 2017...
_


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Only one day left to enter!



SteveHarrison said:


> A Goodreads giveaway for my time travel, historical adventure novel, TimeStorm, just went live offering autographed copies for 3 lucky winners worldwide. Good luck to any entrants!
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/155506-timestorm
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I have just been interviewed by historical novelist, Christoph Fischer: https://writerchristophfischer.wordpress.com/2015/10/24/saturday-historical-novelist-interview-steve-harrison/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I have started a promo board for TimeStorm at Pinterest and although I have no idea what I'm doing, I'm happy to follow anyone else or whatever it is you do there!

https://www.pinterest.com/screenscope/worldtimestorm/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice new review of TimeStorm on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/review/REEJSSUT8S/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Lovely new 5 star review to kick off the new year:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/RI2IVW73FZSD4/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Another nice 5 star review, this time on Goodreads

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1521783823?book_show_action=false&from_review_page=1


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Great new review on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3N1WKDQ2H98DF/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Probably my best review so far, this time on Amazon UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/RQ557LV2Y8Y5T/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

The cover of TimeStorm is featured in this week's Cover wars at Author Shout. It's a fun promotion, so I'd encourage people to vote in support of the site, even if not for my book 

http://authorshout.com/cover-wars/


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been experimenting with opportunistic tweets for TimeStorm with mixed results, but this one from yesterday hit the jackpot in terms of traffic to my site. All good fun!

https://twitter.com/StormingTime/status/860103461014093824


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, Lynn. I hope the preview prompts a longer read!


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, Lynn.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Just got this fantastic new 5 star review on Amazon. Short, but very sweet!

_*Loved it, just loved it*
Ordered this book with no idea what to expect, far from my usual genre but description interested me. l was lucky when a respected author and friend urged me to buy it.
Loved it, just loved it, great imagination from Mr Harrison , has a bit of everything, great action, wonderful descriptions of life aboard a sailing ship, a touch of romance.
Well written sir, l thank you for writing it.
_
https://www.amazon.com/review/R2SYSI6KEWSTJY/ref=cm_cr_srp_d_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00MXP9AOC


----------

